# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Nurettin Veren Fethoş'a

## iputisamo

şu an Fetoş tarafından linç edilen vatandaşımız Nurettin Veren Fethoş'a soruyor:
Nurettin Veren // www.nurettinveren.org

Bu isteklerimde temel amaç şirk'e karşı mücadele ve İnsanlığa hizmet ederek rıza-ı ilahi yi kazanmaktır.

Herkes söylüyor: bunlar aile içinde söylenmeli diye, ancak yıllardır bekledim artık başka çarem kalmadığı için internet sayfasıyla duyurma kararı aldım. Aşağıdaki isteklerim yerine getirilirse sayfayı durdurmaya hazırım.....

üncelikle şu sorularıma cevap vermenizi istiyorum
Beni çocuklarımı elimden alacak kadar afaroz ediş sebebiniz nedir? Hala bunun cevabını niye vermiyorsun?
5 yıl köşemde sessizce oturdum. Yanlışları söyledim. Kulak asan oldu mu?
1 yılldır şerif Ali Tekalan, Harun Tokak, Ali Bayram, Alaadin Kaya bana sözler veriyorlar hangisi yapıldı. İyi niyetliyseniz fiili bir adım atardınız.
6 aydır internet sitesini bekletiyordum. Kulak asmadınız?

Hiç cemaat tarafından putlaştırıldığını düşünüyormusun?

Allah(c.c.) ye rakip olmaktan korkmuyormusun? Unutma sen de bir kulsun.

Biliyorsun hizmetleri topluma açan, uluslararası boyuta taşıyan öncülerden olduğumu, Sen ise engel olmak için neler yapmadın. Hepsinde de seni zorlayarak ikna etmedik mi? Sonra hepsini sadece senin sahiplenmen hangi vicdana ve hakka sığar....

Bıkmadın mı yıllarca beraber koşduğun insanlara vefasız ve acımasız davranmaktan.

Aşağıdaki uygulamaları acilen yaptır. Benim başka bir isteğim yok. Beni tanıyorsun kafaya koydum mu neler yapacağımı bilirsin.

1- Dünya Genelinde Beraber Kurduğumuz bu eğitim seferberliğinden Cemaat üyesi yerine sosyal hayatla barışık topluma kaliteli insan yetiştirip arkasını bırakmak ana hedef olmalı, (Böylece her kesimin ihtiyacı olan dürüst, ahlaklı ve bilgili insan yetiştiren mekanizmalar herkes tarafından tasvip görecektir.)

2- Emniyet ve Askeriyede halen devam eden örgütlenmenin acilen durdurulması (Bu durum olmasaydı devletin desteğini alarak şimdi Dünya'nın çeşitli yerlerinde on kat daha yaygın olunacaktı) Not: Bu konuda acil deklerasyon yapılıp kontrol mekanizmaları ile ispatlanmazsa işi koordine edenler başta olmak üzere detaylarıyla ...........

3- Bu hizmetleri sadece sizin yapmadığınızı, binlerce kahramanlarla birlikte yaptığınızı kabul etmeniz

----------


## iputisamo

Medyaya Gülen sansürü 

Tam 35 yıl boyunca Fethullah Gülen ile birlikte çalışan, Gülen cemaatine ait Samanyolu TVğyi, Zaman gazetesini, FEM Dersaneleriğ birçok üniversiteyi kuran Nurettin Verenğin cemaatin iç yüzünü anlattığı internet sitesi hacklendi. Veren, bu saldırıdan Fethullah Gülenği sorumlu tuttu. Ayrıca Veren, basının ve televizyonların da Gülenğin baskısı ile anlattıklarını haber yapmadığını, röportajların sansürlendiğini iddia etti. 
Fethullah Gülenğin 1966 yılında İzmirğe geldiği ilk günden itibaren, 35 yıl gece gündüz beraber çalıştıklarını söyleyen Nur tarikatının önde gelen isimlerinden Nurettin Veren, Gülenğin kendisine yönelik bir ambargo uyguladığını, anlattıklarının hiçbir yerde yayınlanmadığını da belirtiyor. İnternet sitesinin (www.nurettinveren.org) saldırıya uğramasının sadece küçük bir örnek olduğunu söyleyen Veren, ğBasında da benim anlattıklarımın yayınlanmaması için yoğun bir rüşvet ve baskı kampanyası sürüyorğ dedi. 
ğOktay Ekşi vazgeçtiğ
Gazetemize yaptığı açıklamada Nurettin Veren, medya tekellerinden birçok kişinin kendisiyle görüştüklerini ama hiçbirisinin tek satır haber yapmadığını ifade etti. İlk olarak Hürriyet gazetesinden Oktay Ekşiğnin kendisiyle görüştüğünü belirten Veren şunları anlattı: 
ğOktay Ekşi, Doğan Kitap yöneticilerinden Mehmet Yaşinğin bu konu ile ilgili bir kitap hazırlayacağını söyledi. Oğna her şeyi anlattım, belgeleri verdim. Ama daha sonra Ekşi beni aradı ve ğbana soru sorma. Anlattıklarını yayınlayamayızğ dedi.ğ 
Hiç biri Gülenğe dokunamıyor
Veren basında ğgüvenilir kalemlerğ olarak nam yapan Mehmet Ali Birand, Hulki Cevizoğlu, Mustafa Balbay, Fehmi Koru, Mehmet Barlas, Ruşen üakır ve Uğur Dündarğın da kendisiyle görüştüğünü, bütün bilgi ve belgeleri aldıklarını ama, aylardır tek kelime yazmadıklarını söyledi. Son olarak Kanal Dğnin kendisiyle Fatih Altaylığnın isteği üzerine 2.5 saatlik bir çekim yaptığını belirten Veren, bu programın da yayından kaldırıldığını savundu. 
Nurettin Veren bu ğsansür ablukasığnın Fethullah Gülenğin marifetiyle olduğunu iddia ederek, ğBu medya kuruluşları Gülen cemaatiyle sıkı ilişkilere sahip. Hiçbirisi Gülen karşıtı haber yapmaya cesaret edemiyorğ diye konuştu. 
Veren altı ay önce de İçişleri Bakanı Abdülkadir Aksu ile makam odasında görüştüğünü, Fethullah Gülen ile ilgili önemli bilgiler verdiğini, ama Bakanğın bu konuda hiçbir şey yapmadığını da anlattı. Veren, ortaya attığı iddialar konusunda Gülenğden veya Oğna bağlı kurumlardan tek bir yalanlamanın dahi yapılmadığına da dikkati çekerek, ğBu anlattıklarım konusunda açıklama yapsınlarğ çağrısında bulundu. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
GüLENğİN DAVA ARKADAşIYDI
Nurettin Veren Fethullah Gülen cemaatini kuran isimlerden birisiydi. 35 yıl boyunca cemaatin medya kuruluşlarında, okullarında yöneticilik yaptı. İşte Verenğin cemaat içindeki konumu: 
Zaman gazetesinin kurucusu. Gazetede genel müdürlük ve genel koordinatörlük görevini yürüttü. Ayrıca birçok dergiyi çıkartan Feza Gazetecilikğin de yöneticisiydi. Bunun yanında Samanyolu TVğnin kurucusu ve yönetim kurulu başkanıydı. Gülen cemaatinin bir vakfı olan Gazeteciler ve Yazarlar Vakfığnın kurucusu, mütevelli heyeti başkanıydı. Azerbaycan, Kırgızistan, Gürcistan, Türkmenistan, üzbekistan, Kazakistan, Arnavutluk, Romanya, Bulgaristan, İspanyağdaki Fethullah okullarının da kurucularından. Fatih üniversitesi kurucusu ve başkanıydı.

----------

